# Pregnacare Conception Vitamins-small study



## Faithope

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8928234/Women-trying-to-conceive-should-take-vitamins-researchers.html#sections

Who know's what's best, but if you feel like you are helping yourself then why not


----------



## Sheilaweb

The male equivalent made ALL the difference to us....


----------



## Faithope

*Sheliaweb* I'm hoping that my DH will have a better result when we have our EC next month and won't need ICSI  I feel the vitamins have made a difference for me-My AF's are regular and I feel better taking them


----------

